# [UK] Vapochill XE II phase unit and case



## El Gappo

*[UK] Vapochill XE II phase unit and case [56k killer]*
























 Just got a couple of these, I know some of you guys are pining for some sub zero action so here it is.  Doesn't come with the stock clam shell hold down but you can get in touch with duniek and he makes them custom for £20 I believe. Suitable for a dual or low wattage quad or maybe your gpu or north bridge.

£130 shipped, open to offers :good: rrp on these is £550 which is ridiculous, good little starter unit this and not to loud.


----------



## 87dtna

How much for shipping to the states????  Extremely interested!


Also, what sockets does it work with?  And where does the PSU go?


----------



## El Gappo

Sorry I couldn't reply sooner, been benching all day 

As I said duniek can make you a mount that is universal and they sell them at frozen cpu for $40 I think. I think this would be perfect for a clarksdale  Especially if you get it re gassed, it should be good for 200watts at -20C load I reckon. Shipping will cost a bomb as these things are heavy beyond belief, I will weigh it an let you know soon, gotta get some scales anyway.

Psu goes under the unit at 90 degrees like in a panzer box.


----------



## 87dtna

NP.  Does it come with 775 mount though?

Figured it was heavy, probably cost a crapload to ship and may kill the deal.  I've been thinking about a DICE pot for awhile now, but this is a more permanent solution.  But if it turns into not cost effective, I'll have no choice but to go DICE.


----------



## El Gappo

The thing about phase is it lasts forever and dice lasts a few days. Pretty much nothing between them in cpu-z runs but under load the phase unit will get murdered. Saying that I haven't been beaten on the bot by anyone on dice yet  I'll let you know anyway.

No comes with no mounting, just a bare evap. If  you take a look at some of my pics you can see I made my own mount out of plexiglass, universal to


----------



## bomberboysk

El Gappo said:


> The thing about phase is it lasts forever and dice lasts a few days. Pretty much nothing between them in cpu-z runs but under load the phase unit will get murdered. Saying that I haven't been beaten on the bot by anyone on dice yet  I'll let you know anyway.
> 
> No comes with no mounting, just a bare evap. If you take a look at some of my pics you can see I made my own mount out of plexiglass, universal to


 Dice does have an advantage, being it will handle higher heat loads more effectively, but i agree for a dual core this would be a great unit, something like a i5 650 could really shine on this thing.


----------



## ducis

caution: do some research on sub ambient cooling before considering a phase change unit.


----------



## El Gappo

ducis said:


> caution: do some research on sub ambient cooling before considering a phase change unit.



Yeah definitely, these things used to come with heated hold down's so they were idiot proof but it comes at the cost of performance. Whoever buys it will be getting a full insulation low down.  Been at -50 for a few months now safe and sound 

It's a good beginner unit, once you try one you will get the bug and want something colder guaranteed lol.


----------



## El Gappo

Did I mention it's new and unused?  Pics to come later today :good: Looks really cool, I want to take a dremel to it for a case mod but I'll leave that to one of you.


----------



## 87dtna

I JUST bought a dice pot yesterday, so thats it for me.


----------



## El Gappo

Good man.


----------



## funkysnair

would this handle the heat off a i7 920?


----------



## El Gappo

Wouldn't fancy trying to stick it on such a hot cpu tbh although they are rated at 180watts of heat load for -19 full load.


----------



## funkysnair

consider this sold m8, i'll contact you when i get in the house, i will build a dual core pc around it


----------



## El Gappo

Sure you don't want a picture first? lol. Got to go pick my kittens up from the vets now, they just got the snip  Will get some batteries on the way back for my camera


----------



## funkysnair

sorry i thought that was the pic in 1st post. Using my mobile so i tend to slip a few sentences  does it come in the same case?


----------



## 87dtna

I would think you could get 5ghz on an I7 D0 at anything in the negatives.


----------



## funkysnair

it's a co stepping, i just want to try phase cooling i might build a i5 rig


----------



## 87dtna

What kind of voltage and temps are you getting now on H20?


----------



## El Gappo

Yeah Id defiantly go for a lower tdp dual core or an athlon II setup as that's where you will see the biggest gain, either way it will blow you wc setup away  Just uploading the pics of the actual unit now, same as those reference pics in the op with a little more dust lol. Ill get it all cleaned up :good:

God image shack is slow today, Same case but without the top window, think only review samples had that. I can cut you a window in the top if you want tho


----------



## funkysnair

yeh man i'll have it! If you cut me a window and my paypal is verified tonight i will pay you tonight


----------



## El Gappo

It's so purdy


----------



## Shane

Funky if ur still havin this, post some piccs when uhave it all set up? love to see things like these  :good:


----------



## funkysnair

yeh i will, i have made a £70 deposit

will pay the rest next thursday cos im skint


----------



## funkysnair

item has been recieved today and its in imaculate condition, brandnew...
ill post some picks once i get the hold down bracket of duniek

thanx alot man 

p.s the removable motherboard tray is a big help


----------



## El Gappo

Glad it got there safe and sound  FYI I used this service http://www.parcelmonkey.co.uk/ Anyone looking to ship heavy cases these guys are top notch, door to door delivery and £200 insurance for a package that weighed £22 KG for £13  When I got mine by royal mail the postage cost me £40 and it took 3 weeks + the condenser was smashed up  Never again.

Never noticed you could remove that tray lol. Probably would of pinched it if I did


----------



## funkysnair

i got to admit though, the case is one ugly asse thing loool!!

i got antec 1200 and a coolermaster cosmos sport sitting here now, they look nice!!

wish i could pull the phase unit out and put it in another case but i dont think casses this tall and wide are very popular lol


----------



## El Gappo

Yeah lol it's very ermmmm 90's, you need to make a new front panel for it because the rest of it doesn't look half bad, the front just looks like a fiat multipla or something equally repulsive lol.


----------



## funkysnair

El Gappo said:


> Yeah lol it's very ermmmm 90's, you need to make a new front panel for it because the rest of it doesn't look half bad, the front just looks like a fiat multipla or something equally repulsive lol.



hahaha, yeh you hit the nail on the head

problem is i dont have the know how to do such a thing dam it


----------

